# Introducing the newest member of our family...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

JonnyAnne! 

She is a young rat that I just got today! I adore her and I'm really excited to get to know her and integrate her into the family  

I will be getting another female soon and then we will have JonnyAnne (and) June :biggrin: hehe


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Now those are some whiskers! She is adorable.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Now those are some whiskers! She is adorable.


I know right! Her whiskers are so wide. She is the sweetest little thing. Currently she is hanging out in my pocket  I can't wait to get her a friend and watch them be adorable together.

Drew is having a hard time getting it through his head that rats are pets. He adamantly states that they are NOT pets, they are nuisances. WHATEVER! LOL. He will come around, i know it


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

How cute! I love them. Don't really want to own one again but think they're adorable. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> How cute! I love them. Don't really want to own one again but think they're adorable. Congrats on the new addition!



Thanks!  I'm really happy I finally have another


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think once he see's how intelligent and how loving they really are, he'll come round really quickly. She is so cute, I love the whiskers too!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Where does she sleep? A little rat bed?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, now-- she's as cute as a button! And nothing like the rats I see here in New York City. I mean, she looks like a cute little Disney rat compared to what you encounter here. Especially in the subways.... Ugh.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Eee.. she is so cute! Love her little head spot 

I just recently got 2 rattie boys myself, after taking a break for over a year. I missed having them in my life!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well, now-- she's as cute as a button! And nothing like the rats I see here in New York City. I mean, she looks like a cute little Disney rat compared to what you encounter here. Especially in the subways.... Ugh.


I know about rats in New York. I watched Willard


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my how cute!! i jsut love rats! when i was younger i had a boy rat (stitch) and my sister had a girl rat (kielala) and then one day we had 15 rats and i kept every one of them untill the day they died most of them died of cancer by the age of 4.

tell drew that i had all 5 of my boy rats name trained they knew there names well enough that when i called them they would come by name. i had 10 girls compared to 5 boys so it was too hard to train all the girls to do that!


----------

